# Palmetto Slam-SC Multi fan turkey mount (shotgun)



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

Here's a multi-fan mount I completely scratch built from this past season here in SC. Several firsts in it, first lowstate tom, first mountain tom and first color phase tom (probably last as they are very rare). Short beard was a 20lb+ tom with beard rot.


----------



## Invisible Man (Jan 22, 2012)

Love It! Nice work.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks good.....:thumbs_up


----------



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Dang looks like a might have to do that. Neat!!!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

cool


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

cool idea!


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thats impressive


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

thats intense, i like it


----------



## gobblr addict (Sep 11, 2007)

That is way cool.....love it!


----------



## TRX32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Can you show or tell how you connected them all? That's awesome.


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

Glad to show you.
I built it from scratch and found nothing online in the way of help of how to pull it off. Just an idea that came to fruition.
Dried out the fans (a couple pictured are my kids)








And also the wings








Laid the dried fans out with the wings (as they were still drying, take longer) and when I got it close to the way I wanted it to look I took measurements to come up with the mount frame below. It's made up of 1"X2"s and 1/2" plywood.
















I then added a 2"x2" block to the front to mount the most forward fan. The plaque is attached using two 2"x2"s scabbed together and 2 mounting bolts, nuts and washers (wood screw on one end with machine bolt threads on the other). A couple more strips attached to the back of the plaque to hang the beards and spurs from. The wings were the hardest thing to attach. They are reinforced with bondo then screws through the front of them to the 1"x2"s from the back of the plywood with short 1"x2"s scabbed atop them.


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Awesome looking mount.What county in SC did you kill that color phase turkey?


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

Union. Thanks


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Nicely done. Congrats


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

Gorgeous! Love the color phase being the main attraction with the rest in the background


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Looks great


----------

